# Roubaix frame failure, Sworks replacement



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

My 2011 Roubaix Comp triple died with a crack in the bottom bracket area. Specialized is replacing it with an Roubaix Sworks frame. Frankly I'd have been happier with a less expensive fully built bike but I was just called and informed the frame is on the way. 
Now I have to consider and learn what issues it may entail. My current front derailleur is a clamp. I think I'll need a new front derailleur with a bolt. The new frame has internal routing. I'm using dura ace cables and housing. No clue if I can reuse them but I would think I might be able to. They are pretty new. My components are mostly 105. I believe I'll need a new BB. 
I'm unsure what other issues might exist in trying to continue the use of my triple. I'm 64 and don't race and the triple is pretty nice for me with good tight ratios. I need to understand california cross and what issues might exist in general with this step up. I realize it may be stiffer. I'm not too worried about that. The geometry seems to be exactly the same. I -think- the warranty only exists for the frame. I'm not sure about associated costs like shop time and/or new parts like BB, cables etc. Anyone know?
Any thoughts/comments on what I should look out for and consider? I could probably sell the frame and get into an entirely new bike with a less expensive frame or buy a new group if a compact with 11 speeds will give me the gearing I want. Thoughts/comments/issues to consider? Kudos to Specialized but I do wonder why some choice isn't given. I'd have preferred a less expensive frame that might be less stiff but it's tough to complain. An Ultegra group is the most I could afford. A new triple group (I know they are not made but maybe still some exist on shelves?) might be viable.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe sell the frame and go buy a new bike. S-works frames are big coin. Although you would be selling a brand new S-works, the buyer won't be getting the warranty, not transferable.

Is the LBS doing the swap, or are you wrenching?

When I worked at a Spesh shop for a short while, I was surprised when the labor with all new cables and bar tape et al for a warranty repl frame was 240.00 charge.

yes, only the frame is warrantied, the parts are not, and reusing a lot of the build sundries is not going to happen.

but you might get someone to trade a decent 105 11 speed bike for just the frameset, quite possibly.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You probably got the S-Works frame because Specialized had to unload some overstock.

It'll be easier to replace all the cabling when installing the existing parts on the new frame. Don't try to save a buck and reuse the cables; you'll just frustrate the shop mechanic.

Your warranty won't cover the transfer of the parts from the broken to the new frame. You will pay assembly costs.

Don't worry about the stiffness issues. You'll influence the ride more by choice of tire size and air pressure.

The triple crank should fit if the correct bottom bracket is installed.

Yes; you may have to replace those parts that won't fit the S-Works frame. It's cheaper and less aggravation than selling the replacement frame and buying a new bike. Otherwise, you'll have the old parts just lying around and there's no guarantee you'll get enough money selling the new frame to fund an entire bike.

I think Specialized treated you fairly well.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I think Specialized treated you very well. Take that SWorks, build it up and enjoy it.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I think all the options are going to cost you money. Selling the frame and buying a bike will get you a bike that is less than what you have now.

Reusing consumables is crazy. We all have our financial issues, but I would be getting a piece of cardboard and standing on the side of the road before I would reuse cables/tape/etc.

Until you have the frame, I would sit back and relax. There are videos that explain how to route the cabling/california cross/BB installation and anything else you have a question about.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

1Butcher said:


> I think all the options are going to cost you money. Selling the frame and buying a bike will get you a bike that is less than what you have now.


But if less is still more than what he wants or needs... Some of us would feel more like a poser on an race S-Works steed. All other things not being equal. I am a poser so I would not mind personally.



> Reusing consumables is crazy.


Simply put and simply true...



TricrossRich said:


> I think Specialized treated you very well. Take that SWorks, build it up and enjoy it.


It was probably the only frameset in your year and size that still has a threaded BB like your does. They went to OSBB next.

How 'used' and into economic life is/are your parts/wheels, etc? It may not make too much sense to move parts like cassette, chain, chain rings/BB/Shifters/brakes yada, that may need to be replaced soon anyway onto a new frame.

You can also ask the LBS to trade all your stuff for a new bike and then all new parts and warranty. Then the cost of moving over and replacing parts goes toward a new warranteed ride to roll and start fresh etc all.


Think of it this way maybe. If you old bike gets stolen after you get it all back together as compared to a 2015 getting stolen how much will the INS pay each case % wise. Just a nuthha thought...


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

That's a super lucky break in my opinion! Roubaix comp swapped for sworks... WOW
I would enjoy the junk out of that bike! If you're like me, you probably would never pony up to buy a full on sworks, so I would eat up this opportunity and ride that beautiful frame until it fell apart! 
Can't fight a "free" top of the line replacement!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

tyrich88 said:


> lucky break



Literally and figuratively one could make the point.


----------

